# Breast cancer in men.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Heike a German friend is staying with us and I told her this story:-
Hans has painful nipples, when I had my annual check up with the breast clinic I asked my oncologist if there was ever pain with breast cancer, the answer was `no, why, do you have pain´. I told him it was Hans who had the pain.
When he finished with me he turned to Hans and told him to remove his top clothes and examined him. There is nothing to worry about and he explained what was going on, all to do with age (that word again :serious, it happens to some men. What a lovely consultant, to check my husband as well as me, I wonder how many specialists would have done that without a referral.
Heike´s reaction `I didn´t know men could have breast cancer´. 
This has prompted me to tell_* you all*_, maybe you didn´t know that either.
The moral of the story is, if you are male or female and find a lump in the breast area (which includes under the arm pit) get it checked out.

Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Approximately 350 a year for men against 50,000 a year for women according to published figures.

http://breastcancernow.org/about-br...ancer-in-men?gclid=CNOjuKHf-8gCFaQIwwodOkwNug

When we were in the clinic yesterday, I asked how many men came in, and it has gone from being fairly rare to one or two a week, regularly.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Since that post back almost a year ago, I have had my left breast removed and went through chemotherapy, 6 doses at 3-week intervals, followed by three weeks of radiotherapy, daily, Monday to Friday. I also have a compression sleeve on my left arm to catch any Lymphodema that may arise.

Although I was the only male with breast cancer at the time, I'm sure there are many more in other parts of the country.

My treatment was entirely under the NHS and the people were fantastic, surgeons, doctors and nurses, couldn't have asked for better.

The last radiotherapy session was yesterday, we took them in a big box of chocolates and a 'Thank You' card.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Peter, you've survived quite a marathon of treatment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness you had the sence and courage to go for the check Peter.

Janet


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Peter, thank goodness you were aware and found it.


My brother, who lives in the States, married very late in life (56). His new wife at 43, and never married before either, desperately wanted children. They started straight away and her dream of a healthy baby came true later that year.


One year on and she is diagnosed, after several missed opportunities, with Stage 4 Breast Cancer. This lovely lady lived just long enough to see her beautiful boy have his first birthday. 


Scroll on nine years and my brother finds a lump in his breast. He goes to get it checked out and they do a mammogram and give him the all clear. "Hold On!" says he, "you said the same to my wife and her cancer ended up being diagnosed at stage 4". They did further tests and, sure enough, he was diagnosed with breast cancer. He got away with surgery and Tamoxifen and is doing fine.


I wonder what would have happened if he had not been so breast aware and not prepared to stamp his feet?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Update on my own breast cancer:

Had a mammogram on the remaining breast on the 3rd February, had a letter yesterday from the breast surgeon to say it was normal and clear.

Peter


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Brilliant, really pleased for you.

Davy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Really pleased for you Peter, must be so reassuring to get that news after the strain of the treatment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So pleased to hear your news Peter.

Always a relief to know alls well. 
Why do you have to wait for a letter to be told, I´m told a few minutes after the mammogram when I see it on the specialist screen.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JanHank said:


> So pleased to hear your news Peter.
> 
> Always a relief to know alls well.
> Why do you have to wait for a letter to be told, I´m told a few minutes after the mammogram when I see it on the specialist screen.
> Jan


I don't know, Janet, I guess it's because they have to work to guidelines and any information has to be verified before release to the patient?

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> I don't know, Janet, I guess it's because they have to work to guidelines and any information has to be verified before release to the patient?
> Peter


We have a 2 hour journey to see my man, 2 years ago he moved from the hospital that´s 30 mins away. 
He is such a fantastic bloke, so take the trouble to go the extra miles. I am always seen within 10 mins of the appointment. 
Mammogram first then in to see him, shows me/us the pictures and points out whats harmless calcification,
then ultrasound to make double sure.
Motorhome comes in handy because we go the night before and stay on a stellplatz not far from the hospital.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a meeting with the breast surgeon in March, he will have the X-rays available for us to view if we ask in advance.

Kettering General Hospital has a specialist Breast Care unit, with its own nurses and machinery.

Peter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news Peter!


Our hospital, Norfolk and Norwich University Trust, does a one day breast clinic. You go and have mammogram, followed straight away by an ultrasound. If either are positive then you go for a biopsy on the same day. I was lucky enough not to need the biopsy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Peter 

You are a star 

We also have to wait for scans and ultrasounds 

An expert will read it 

And we will know the reading is correct 

Meanwhile wehave fantastic nurses 

Surgeons 

One phone call 

And we are in lumps checked , removed , analysed 

It can't be cured

But boy are this team seeking to ensure he gets every chance going 

To live 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What an excellent thread, thank you for starting it and for the updates Peter, it is really good to hear such a positive account of your experience - and great to hear of the outcome.

Should be made compulsory reading for all blokes over the age of 40 IMO.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> We have a 2 hour journey to see my man, 2 years ago he moved from the hospital that´s 30 mins away.
> He is such a fantastic bloke, so take the trouble to go the extra miles. I am always seen within 10 mins of the appointment.
> Mammogram first then in to see him, shows me/us the pictures and points out whats harmless calcification,
> then ultrasound to make double sure.
> ...


I must add, the person I go to see is also the surgeon he is the expert.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mr Musa is our specialist/surgeon, quite a character as well.

When I was waiting to go to the operating theatre there was a hold up and the ward staff hadn't got me ready, so Mr Musa and two nurses very quickly got me gowned up and he put my elasticated stockings on for me, I was laughing my head off!

He is a nice guy too, very approachable and always willing to have a chat about any aspect of the operation and subsequent treatment.

I had a CT scan, ultrasound and biopsy all in the one visit beforehand, as it was obviously a cancer of some kind. I then had to wait for my cardioversion to be done before I could have the mastectomy.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Peter!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are great

A phone call and they are there

A surgeon who says I'm emotionally attached to this guy

Possibally because we threatened to collect his knives and take them on holiday to Croatia where he was on holiday , his home 

Maybe because Albert shakes his hand, refuses to let his arm which is swollen with lymphodemia 

To be less than it was 

Is loved by the nurses who he takes time to talk to

And who rush for a hug 

And yes why not

I'd rush for a hug from this guy

53 years later

Yes I'd rush for a hug
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

After a lifetime of South African medical care where you phone up, make an appointment at a mutually acceptable time. You can go direct to a specialist or be referred by another practitoner, who will make you a confirmed appointment before you leave the rooms. Then you appear on the day, be seen/done, pay, and go home with the answers (almost always). I find the NHS way of doing things quite exasperating! A real manana attitude, regardless of how threatening your condition is. 

Just last year, my b-i-law woke up on a Sunday morning and had no strength in his legs, he couldn't stand. My sister phoned the doc on standby, told to go to A&E, sent for an ambulance, said they couldn't come, bring him yourself. How was she supposed to carry him down the stairs? Ask a neighbour they said. The only one they know is in his 80's and frail. Eventually, several hours later, got very petite s-i-l to help him slither down the stairs on his bum and struggle to the car, fortunately right outside the door. Thank goodness, in the end it wasn't all that serious, but what if it had been a stroke?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, years ago A&E would be virtually empty most days because we did not go unless it was life threatening or beyond the skills of our GP. GP's did all sorts of stitch ups. Plastered simple fractures. If he didn't know what it was that was wrong with you then, as long as you could get around, you were left to get on with it.
My dad carried me several miles and caught a bus to take me to A&E. I was nine! We just did not consider calling an ambulance unless it was dangerous to move the patient.
We all survived. My granny had nine children without going into hospital. She had never been in until an ulcer on her leg caused gangrene and the leg had to be amputated. She would have been happy for the GP to do it.


----------

